# Weather problems in Germany



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you're about to go off to German Christmas markets then this might be worth following up:

Snow chaos in Germany

Of course, I don't believe it. We're aways being told on MHF that only UK allows itself to descend into chaos when there is snow......

:wink:

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Indeed - I do believe the car being craned onto the truck in the link has winter tyres on as well. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Well as soon as I saw that it was a Daily Mail story I had my doubts :lol:

I can't comment on Germany but here in Czechland which is a neighbour I can confirm that the *snow plows and gritters are out and about as usual.*

In our very rural hamlet they have been down our road *three* times, the bin lorry collected as usual today, and the *daily *traffic was slightly higher than normal *at around twenty vehicles*.

Mind you that includes farmer Ivan going up and down twice, the *second time to pull some numpty in a car without winter tyres out of the snow*. :roll:

It is true that some of the bigger towns and cities e.g. Prague have had some problems, *but nothing like that DM story would have us believe* :!:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

peejay said:


> Indeed - I do believe the car being craned onto the truck in the link has winter tyres on as well. :roll:
> 
> Pete


Yes, I believe some Scottish bloke with summer tyres on his car slammed into it and forced the German off the road.

TM
:wink:


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

peejay said:


> Indeed - I do believe the car being craned onto the truck in the link *has winter tyres on as well*. :roll:
> Pete


Pete, my approach is that I drive *as if I had normal tyres*, I use the winter tyres I have on the car *as a form of additional insurance*
Winter tyres are not an excuse to drive as if it was a bright sunny day in mid summer. It's amazing how many people don't know this :lol:

Of course we don't know anything about that car driver, he may have been a victim of others bad driving, I'm merely pointing out that winter tyres are not a miricle cure for winter driving


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

teemyob said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed - I do believe the car being craned onto the truck in the link has winter tyres on as well. :roll:
> ...


 :lol:

A €40 fine for Jock then. Snow joke, he'll be gutted.

Pete


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

teemyob said:


> Yes, I believe some Scottish bloke with summer tyres on his car slammed into it and forced the German off the road.
> TM:wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Nah, Scottish drivers are perfect :!:


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

I came through Germany 2 weeks ago. At Regensberg 4 inch of snow on the autoban and the Germans nose to tail on outside lane going like the clappers Frightened me and I have been driving for a living best part 30 years

Waz


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

We have an office in the suburbs of Hamburg a 50km journey took an extra 25 mins with 6 inch of snow having fallen, no autobahns used so hardly chaotic

Chris


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> If you're about to go off to German Christmas markets then this might be worth following up:
> 
> Snow chaos in Germany
> 
> ...


Out of interest

Winterburg in the piccys is a German Ski resort


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Wupert said:


> Winterburg in the piccys is a German Ski resort


That's as may be but Berlin isn't. There are some impressive photos in the French newspapers of Paris and closed airports too.

G


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> If you're about to go off to German Christmas markets then this might be worth following up:
> 
> Snow chaos in Germany
> 
> ...


Having lived in Germany and Austria for over 30 years you can take my word that despite isolated incidents the road guys get things moving very quickly.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*weather*

Well, the weather forecasters say we are due for more cold weather and Snow from Thursday in the UK.

So brace yourselves!

TM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: weather*



teemyob said:


> Well, the weather forecasters say we are due for more cold weather and Snow from Thursday in the UK.
> 
> TM


More ? We've not had any yet in this neck of the woods.

So long as the A34 etc to Portsmouth ferry terminal is clear at New Year and there is no white Christmas leaving us with dinner for 14 and no family I don't mind !

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: weather*



Grizzly said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the weather forecasters say we are due for more cold weather and Snow from Thursday in the UK.
> ...


I was going to include the word "northern" with UK. But decided against it.

I have to drive over the Pennines to Hull ferry on Thursday so no doubt be a blizzard!

TM


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We do the usual pressy trip every year from Midlands to Yorkshire Wolds, so glad we didn't do it a couple of weeks ago but now planning on this weekend so looks like we could have some fun. 

Had huge amount of snow last year when we were there too, they even had to cancel the Christmas Whist drive and that was a travesty!

Fingers crossed it can hold of till Sunday. 

Mandy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Fingers Xed for you TM and Mandy and for others who will be travelling this Christmas. However well the roads are cleared snow inevitably slows things down and it is only really marvellous when you're warm inside, full larder and no need to go out !


G


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Just thought I'd pop back to follow up on my post 967050 above. Our road is still being cleared and gritted but we've had *non stop snow* since I posted and the worry is getting *to* the road :roll: We have about a hundred yards, it's concrete but the snow is really deep now and I don't want to clear it until I know that there won't be anymore :lol:

I think Xmas will be a quiet affair this year year. :!:


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

To TM & Mandy, *hope you have a safe trip over the Pennines and to the Yorkshire wolds*. Our heating is keeping us warm and we have plenty of food, but SWMBO wants to get to town soon to do some shopping :roll: The forecast is for it to stop soon but as I look out the window there is no sign of it doing so, and our two dogs are going stir crazy 'coz they are usually chasing each other around in the garden at this time of day. :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Losos said:


> I think Xmas will be a quiet affair this year year. :!:


"Dear Waitrose...re the ostrich-sized turkey we ordered for Christmas Eve collection. I wonder if you'd mind cancelling my order as my husband and I don't feel we can eat 24 lbs of turkey on our own and anyway, we can't get the car out to come and collect it. "

I suppose they have plans for what to do with them all if this has to happen all over UK - ?

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snow and Wind*

Snow does not bother me, it is the traffic chaos that ensues that is the problem.

Oh and then, whilst I would rather not have gale force 9, seems me and my fellow passengers will have to put up with it.

Met Office


----------

